
Ask HN: Type systems in natural languages? - faitswulff
After learning Chinese and reading through Aditya Mukerjee&#x27;s &quot;করো: Translating Go to Other (Human) Languages, and Back Again&quot; [slides][0] from Golang 2017, I was reminded again of the curious resemblance of [Chinese classifiers][1] (especially measure words) to a type system of sorts.<p>I was wondering if anyone here had done any reading on comparisons, what we can learn, or whether any experimental programming languages had been implemented using natural language classifiers.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;speakerdeck.com&#x2F;chimeracoder&#x2F;kro-translating-go-to-other-human-languages-and-back-again-golang-uk-2017<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_Chinese_classifiers
======
PaulHoule
How about grammatical gender in French, German, etc.?

